# 501/508 1.97 Software upgrade



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

Anybody notice any changes to the new software that came out today?


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

The Dish csr I talked today said they were maintenance updates.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2003)

Has anyone actually received the P197 update? I'm still on P196


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I got it on my 3 /508s.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Seen on other forum : doing serial numbers 50331648-67108863 .


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

The caller id screen is now transparent and shows towards the bottom of the screen.


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

MikeW said:


> The caller id screen is now transparent and shows towards the bottom of the screen.


can you take a picture of the caller id screen. I haven't actually ever seen it and am curious about it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2003)

Mine is on 198. as of last night.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Still at 196.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

AppliedAggression said:


> can you take a picture of the caller id screen. I haven't actually ever seen it and am curious about it.


I would, but don't have the capability to do it easily. Sorry.


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

MikeW said:


> I would, but don't have the capability to do it easily. Sorry.


That's okay.

Okay it seems like there's been another update. Just 5 days after 1.97. Kind of odd. Must have been a bug of some sort. I'll assume there's no new features but please post if you find anything.

I don't know about anyone else but the most realistic feature I want right now is being able to tell the PVR to shut off when it's done recording. It's annoying having to have the PVR on all night if you were watching the beginning of a recorded program and then want to go to bed. Ahh.. what to do.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Sometimes, those upgrades include new anti-piracy code in order to release a ECM.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

It was reported - P198 have changed only size for one partition on hard drive.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

AppliedAggression said:


> That's okay.
> 
> Okay it seems like there's been another update. Just 5 days after 1.97. Kind of odd. Must have been a bug of some sort. I'll assume there's no new features but please post if you find anything.
> 
> I don't know about anyone else but the most realistic feature I want right now is being able to tell the PVR to shut off when it's done recording. It's annoying having to have the PVR on all night if you were watching the beginning of a recorded program and then want to go to bed. Ahh.. what to do.


A work around is to turn off the unit before it starts recording even if you are staying up for awhile. It will shut off after the recording(s)


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

I don't know if it made it in the new release, but I heard that future 501, 508, and 510 software (at the present time they all run the same software) will allow DISH to have "chargable features" on some models (i.e., DVR recording will be free on 501s amd 508s and "charagable" [via the DVOD service code] on the 510). I heard that since the hardware is the same (except for the drive size) they wanted to keep the software the same while allowing the option to charge for features in the future (i.e., they _could_ start charging for DVOD on the 501s amd 508s).


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

So they basically need to have the software recognize the 510 different than they do the 501 or the 508 if they were to charge for the DVR service on the 510 and chose to allow customers to have a 510 without the DVR service if they did not want to pay for the features. I thought they were not going to allow you to have a 510 active unless you pay the DVR fee along with it. They might as well say that its a $9.98 additional outlet fee for this receiver if they go this route but I doubt htey would do that since that look a bit worse than splitting the fee up.

Doesn't the 721 turn off by itself when a recording is done if the unit is on? If you have the 501/508 on before it starts recording, then the recording starts, then I am sure you would not want the receiver to turn off after the recording is done if you are in the middle of watching a show (or previously recorded event while it is recording).


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

Jacob S said:


> I thought they were not going to allow you to have a 510 active unless you pay the DVR fee along with it.


Jacob,

I asked if existing customers could buy a 510 and NOT subscribe to the DVOD service and I was told "yes", with a "why would anyone want to not subscribe to DVOD?". The person that I talked to was not clear on what would work (could you rewind a program you were watching?) if you didn't have DVOD service.


----------



## toddjb (May 7, 2002)

Bill R said:


> The person that I talked to was not clear on what would work (could you rewind a program you were watching?) if you didn't have DVOD service.


...oh geez, are they going to rebrand all digital recording functionality as "DVOD" ? If it is, I now understand the ugly side of their latest marketing effort. (DVR fee and all)


----------



## AppliedAggression (Aug 16, 2003)

Jacob S said:


> Doesn't the 721 turn off by itself when a recording is done if the unit is on? If you have the 501/508 on before it starts recording, then the recording starts, then I am sure you would not want the receiver to turn off after the recording is done if you are in the middle of watching a show (or previously recorded event while it is recording).


What I'm saying is if the DVR is recording and I want to turn it off, I should be able to. It should just turn off the green light, telling me it's "off" but keep the red one on. Then once it's done recording it'll shut down.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I know that the 721 still records then shuts off when you power the green light off.


----------



## elbyj (Jan 9, 2003)

Does anyone know what series of serial numbers they are currently downloading the new 1.97 upgrade? We have a 501 downstairs.

Thanks much ---


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

elbyj said:


> Does anyone know what series of serial numbers they are currently downloading the new 1.97 upgrade?


They don't do it by just the receiver serial number. They use some secret combinations of things like smart card number(?), receiver serial number(?), account number(?), and who know what else (does the customer perfer boxers or briefs(?)). :lol:

You will get it when DISH wants you to get it. There is no way to force it if DISH isn't sending it for your receiver.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

I'm now on 198, one difference I noticed after going through all the menus was the ability to hide any locked channels from the guide. Or at least I think it's new, I hardly ever go into the Locks Menu, but I don't remember it being there before.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

It has been said on the retailer forum that they cannot, at this time, turn off the VOD features on the 510.

Is this new feature that allows you to hide channels in the EPG that are locked automatically done when you lock channels or can you hide some channels from the EPG while not hiding others?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Bill R said:


> They don't do it by just the receiver serial number. They use some secret combinations of things like smart card number(?), receiver serial number(?), account number(?), and who know what else (does the customer perfer boxers or briefs(?)). :lol:
> 
> You will get it when DISH wants you to get it. There is no way to force it if DISH isn't sending it for your receiver.


Now it well known how Dish targetting our receivers - I found the information in Internet:
--------------old filter for 4700--------------
New version: P149. CRC-32: 6E914B9D.
Target IRD's SW Versions: 735P...736P 050P...099P.
Total Groups/Valid Groups: 231/223.
Target BootStrap, BuildConfig and serial numbers:
10FB CCAA in range: 1...4000000000
10FB CCAD in range: 1...4000000000
10GB CCAA in range: 1...4000000000
10GB CCAD in range: 1...4000000000
10GB CCAV in range: 1...4000000000
etc
.....................................................................


----------

